# Custom Replicas Klingon D-7



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I love the way a finished model looks when it’s completely primed and ready for painting. Almost like a 3-D rendering.

This is the Custom Replicas studio scale D-7 miniature. The assembly phase is complete (except for a couple detail parts to be added later) and with any luck I’ll be able to spend a few hours on Father’s Day getting the initial (3-tone) base coats on.





































I hafta say, Jim Key and the guys at CR did a fantastic job on this thing. The resin castings are as clean as any I’ve ever seen, and the parts went together like a dream.

Construction pix of CR’s prototype can be found below, along with additional background info…

http://www.customreplicas.com/D7.htm

I’ll post additional shots after I get her painted and affixed to the display stand.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Oh, Ya done it proud!!

such a clean build. I swear, you guys and your garages...

be sure you got your mojo sorted out before you put paint to primer. Now's not the time for your TOS gremlins to come out and play


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Now's not the time for your TOS gremlins to come out and play


Shhhh, don't jinx me!

Maybe I'll burn some incense to cleanse my workspace...


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

I had a Captain Cardboard SS D7 a few years ago that I never built, I kind of regret selling it.

Lynn


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I've had my eye on that kit. Yours look wonderful.
Many times I've considered selling my CC kit and using the funds to help buy one of Jim Key's. I know it would be a lot less work!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Yeah I have the CC kit myself. And while I'm pleased to have one... I'm a little scared top try and build it. My resin mojo isn't the greatest.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Scott's D-7 is a fantastic kit. 

If you got `em, build `em.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Well, I think you're doing a fantastic job on YOUR kit... can't wait to see more


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Most excellent! :thumbsup: What kind of paint job are you going to give 'er?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Purdy!


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

I definitely had a lot of fun building up my CC D-7 kit. It takes a bit of work around the joints, but it really does build up nicely.

The Custom Replicas D-7 looks to be very nice as well. I'm assuming they are both the same size/scale.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> What kind of paint job are you going to give 'er?


Good question.

As with many TOS subjects there's been a good deal of lively debate with regard to what color the original miniature(s) was painted. The guys at CR spent _a lot_ of time researching the subject (they inspected both surviving models) and were kind enough to include paint chips of the recommended colors with the kit. In terms of "screen accuracy" those exhaustively pondered colors are good enough for me (see the link above for more specific info).

In terms of the _type_ of paint I'm a big fan of automotive lacquers because of how fast they dry and how durable a finish they provide. Unfortunately, the use of true automotive lacquers has been banned in California, and as a result the stuff is very difficult to come by. A friend who's a professional model maker referred me to an auto finishing supplier in Culver City that, for many years, has catered to special FX model makers. They recommended a urethane-based paint, which is similar to lacquer in the sense that it provides a durable surface finish (important on a big model like this) and it dries very quickly.

What's great about this place is that, not only will they nail the color for you, but they'll sell you the paint in small, model project-sized portions. For a little extra they'll even load the paint into rattle-cans so you don't have to mess with an airbrush. Normally I'd save my money, but given the size of this particular model I decided to give the rattle-can thing a shot. I sprayed a couple of test strips and WOW was I impressed. Talk about _smooth_! And the best part is, when I asked the guy who sold me the paint how long I should wait before masking the coated surface he said, "Oh, three or four hours." Did I mention this stuff dries fast? 

I'll post progress pix of the model once I start painting it. I'd hoped to get to it this weekend, but I still have a couple of surface prep issues to deal with, and I may not get to it for another week or so.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I want!


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

Are either of these models still available?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I believe the CR version is still available, but you'd have to confirm this via the link above. 

If you're looking for the Captain Cardboard model your best bet is probably ebay (according to Scott's site he no longer offers the D-7 kit).


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I was able to find some very close colors in commercial rattlecans when I did my CC version, but they weren't laquers. that info is over on Scott's board.

I'm jade green with envy seeing how yours comes out


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wow, you should PM me the name of your paint guy. I live in Altadena and those custom rattle cans should make quick work of the CC D-7!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Wowsers!

The question still remains, _is_ this the same scale as the CC version?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Captain April said:


> The question still remains, _is_ this the same scale as the CC version?


Yeah, they're both studio scale.


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

I just received one of the last CC versions of this kit from Scott. It is quite amazing. It will make a perfect companion next to my MR TOS E. If you can get one get it! Life is too short to waste! Go forth, go boldly!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Finally finished this sucker!

To re-cap, the two-tine green and grey basecoats are a custom polyurethane mix based on paint chips that accompanied the kit. A satin finish was used to seal the dry-transfer hull markings.










So far as I’ve been able to determine, the original FX miniature was not weathered. In a way I wish it had been because there is no place on a “clean” miniature like this to hide one’s errors. Sometimes the simplest finishes are the trickiest to replicate, but after much trial and error I’m reasonably pleased with the results.




























I opted not to include the little white push-pins, which were clearly not meant to be a design element. In the interests of accuracy I did use silver mylar tape for the chrome accents; much to my relief it doesn’t look as cheesy as I feared it might.



















The display base is nicely conceived, but it leaves a huge footprint. My plan is to cut a wooden replacement base in the shape of the tri-cornered logo, to be topped with the multi-colored plex sections seen here.










Thanks for looking.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Freaking amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

That has to be the nicest one I have ever seen!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

fantastic build! I think the D-7 is one of the best sci-fi designs of all time! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent!!! :thumbsup:

Thanks for the explanations earlier regarding the color scheme. You cleared up a lot of confusion I had about it.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It appears that you don't have enough room for it. I would be glad to help you out on that!
-Jim


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Rob,

This build is simply beautiful. Every modeling aspect (seam work/paint/decals) looks absolutely flawless. This is the best build I have seen of this ship. Congratulations on completing this piece of art.

P. Gore


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks, guys. The kind remarks are greatly appreciated.

I don't know what my next model will be, but whatever it is will be HEAVILY WEATHERED.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I agree about the D-7--this is a design so good that it was able to hold up on the big screen virtually unchanged in the 1979 Star Trek movie and in the various Trek sequel series right up through Enterprise. It looks mean, alien and efficient.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, I kept thinking the same thing as I was building it. This particular bird just doesn't have a bad angle.

Pity it took three seasons for it to wind up on screen (at least on the original, non-re-mastered editions).


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> I love the way a finished model looks when it’s completely primed and ready for painting. Almost like a 3-D rendering.
> 
> This is the Custom Replicas studio scale D-7 miniature. The assembly phase is complete (except for a couple detail parts to be added later) and with any luck I’ll be able to spend a few hours on Father’s Day getting the initial (3-tone) base coats on.
> 
> ...



I alway's thought I was the only one who liked kits in primer. Nice D-7. I'm getting my shop in order after moving into a new home 2 yeas ago. I'm putting in a wall mounted tv as we speak.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

I can think of a much easier way to reduce the stand's footprint to zero!
I'll take it!

Absolutely beautiful!

Robert-El.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Carson Dyle said:


> Yeah, I kept thinking the same thing as I was building it. This particular bird just doesn't have a bad angle.
> 
> Pity it took three seasons for it to wind up on screen (at least on the original, non-re-mastered editions).


 Sick build Rob! Love it. Outstanding! Randy...


----------



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

Before I get all attached to buying one of these kits, how much do the custom replica d-7s go for? Approximately?
Robert-El.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Robert-el said:


> Before I get all attached to buying one of these kits, how much do the custom replica d-7s go for? Approximately?:


It's been so long I honestly don't remember what I paid, lol.

If you're really interested you can drop Jim Key a line c/o the CR website...

http://www.customreplicas.com/D7.htm


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> It's been so long I honestly don't remember what I paid, lol..........



I think that's a survival instinct kicking in so you don't let it slip to your wife what these things cost........


----------



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

*The price that dare not speak it's name.*



Carson Dyle said:


> It's been so long I honestly don't remember what I paid, lol.
> 
> If you're really interested you can drop Jim Key a line c/o the CR website...
> 
> http://www.customreplicas.com/D7.htm


Just an approximate figure would be helpful. Are we talking a couple of grand? Or is that just walking around money? If it's unsightly to speak of such things publicly, I will understand.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Robert-el said:


> Are we talking a couple of grand?


No, no, no, it had to have been under $500.00 or I wouldn't have purchased it. $350.00 maybe?

Like I said, I bought the model a couple years ago, and I've never been good at remembering figures (at least not the numerical kind).


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

IIRC, the CC D-7 was around 350 and the CR D-7 was around 500

OK?

CUL8R


----------



## trekfan (Dec 17, 2006)

I just got a quote for the CR D7 a couple days ago for $600. plus shipping, that includes the stand, dry transfers, and instructional CD.


----------



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

trekfan said:


> I just got a quote for the CR D7 a couple days ago for $600. plus shipping, that includes the stand, dry transfers, and instructional CD.


Thanks guys. That helps. I'm trying to decide what to do next. I'm already committed to buying a studio scale hawk from James Small next month. I'd better pace myself. And of course, finish my own scratchbuild!
Robert-El.


----------



## Demoriel (Jan 4, 2010)

I have one of those D-7's sitting here at my workstation! (i work at Custom replicas)


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

That looks excellent! I doubt the studio ever had it that nice!


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Demoriel said:


> I have one of those D-7's sitting here at my workstation! (i work at Custom replicas)



Hmmm..... then get back to work! :thumbsup:

Gene


----------

